# Bottle Neck Stud Source/Help



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I have been pulling together the valve train components for my build. I purchased my Comp Cam kit (SK51-230-3) and starting looking for rockers, etc. 

My build is basically stock, with a little hotter cam. I think they refer to these as towing cams. My heads are 670 which have been done basically back to stock. The only changes were new exhaust valves and hardened seats.

I started looking for new rockers and found the comp cam set 1251-16. This is basically an OEM replacement, which is what I am looking for. The problem is that I can't find the replacement studs. The replacements are bottle neck studs, meaning they are a 7/16 stud up to the threads for the lock bolt and then they taper down to 3/8. That is the same stud that was removed from my heads (original equipment) and also what the above mentioned Comp Cams kit calls for.

Does anyone know of a source for these studs? 

If not, do you think it would be a problem to re-use the ones that came out? They all look fine, but I know that doesn't mean anything. 

I would be fine to replace them, and that is my preference, but I can't find them.


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

I used the stock studs on bracket racing engines, with mild performance cams, and 3/8 poly-locks. Never broke one.

http://www.jegs.com/i/JEGS+Performance+Products/555/20970/10002/-1

But, most guys choose to go with 7/16 studs. There are a lot of cheap and not so cheap studs out there. These are the same as stock BBC studs. So, if you know some long time BBC Chevy guys, you can probably get a decent set of stock studs, dirt cheap, if not free. 

Then, of course, you'll need 7/16 nuts or poly-locks. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-stock-l...ash=item3f58c045c1:g:ts0AAOSwxYxUrdp2&vxp=mtr

http://www.jegs.com/i/JEGS+Performance+Products/555/20972/10002/-1


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks for the response OldSkool. I did think about that, but then when I start looking at rockers that work with 7/16 studs, my head starts to swim. I had looked for just basic steel (stock) rockers that work with 7/16 studs, and I can't find them either. I think the key is the stud mount. The closest I came were these (Comp 1451-16), but these are roller tipped. I am not opposed to using these, but I didn't anticipate roller tip rockers. Are they direct replacement to the non-roller type with no other changes? 

Another thought I just had would be to get the original steel rockers I mentioned (Comp 1251-16) and then just replace the bolts with 7/16s on 7/16 studs. Would that work?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I just put a set of these on:

COMP Cams Magnum Steel Roller Tip Rocker Arms 1451-16 - Free Shipping on Orders Over $99 at Summit Racing

And a set of these:

COMP Cams: Rocker Arm Adjusting Nuts; Magnum Polylocks, 7/16" Stud

These work great on the 7/16 studs and won't back off even if they are worn a little.


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

"... I did think about that, but then when I start looking at rockers that work with 7/16 studs, my head starts to swim..."



All rockers made for a Pontiac engine will work on 7/16 studs. That's because the bottom part of the stud, which the rocker ball sits on, IS 7/16. It's only the upper portion of the bottle neck studs that is 3/8.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm running my original 1967 rockers on my '67 GTO with BBC 7/16" straight studs and regular 7/16" nuts. Been working fine for the past few years. Totally compatible.


----------

